# Halloween Meetings: COLORADO



## halloweenking (Aug 6, 2007)

Hey

For all of you Colorado people that are in this forum (Boulder County and Close by) there are a few of us that would like to get together and just talk and keep eachother updated on the Halloween Scene. PM for more details.


----------



## night-owl (Mar 7, 2006)

This sounds great!


----------



## halloweenking (Aug 6, 2007)

So I was thinking about this and if there are enough people in the area that are willing to meet up and just chat this could really take off to bigger and better things. For example, I was thinking we could all pull off one heck of a haunt. Any takers? I'd like to set up meetings soon as I'm sure were all anxoius to get to work.


----------



## night-owl (Mar 7, 2006)

Why don't we start at a coffee shop that is centrally located for everyone? Boulder, perhaps, or Mojo Coffeehouse in Lafayette (it's right across the street from the vampire grave).


----------



## Gorey (Mar 2, 2004)

I am not there, but may I suggest the rooftop bar of the west end tavern?
926 pearl street, ballard bitter on tap....

(my brother owns the joint)


Tell me the date to add to the list!


----------

